# Log in and other strange things happening this morning



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 14, 2016)

This morning when trying to log in my antivirus (Kaspersky) kept blocking the site. Saying that it is dangerous URL and that it is a known phishing site. Had to turn off the antivirus to log in.

Now when I try and reply to thread I keep getting a notice saying I've already posted. Have to click the submit button one to two more times to get post to post.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 14, 2016)

Screen Shot.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 14, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 14, 2016)

It has happened to me too.

I hit submit & it says it's been submitted already, but it doesn't look like it has.

So I hit submit again & it goes thru, only to find out there is a duplicate post.

But I didn't have any trouble getting on.

Last week when I tried to log in I was redirected to another site.

This only happened when I used Chrome. Edge & Firefox worked  OK.

This went on for about 4 days, then everything was back to normal.

Hope yours goes away soon too.

Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 14, 2016)

Acting weird for me too and i use a Mac.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 14, 2016)

I clicked "post" and it said I had already posted...   same double post....


----------



## tropics (Nov 14, 2016)

Same here

Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 20, 2016)

Same here

Richie

Happening again 

also some post on the main board 













snap.jpg



__ tropics
__ Nov 20, 2016






Grills grills does not show any hits,it does not show in the new post section either

Richie


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 20, 2016)

Yup

Looks like its weird.


----------

